# [pfSense] Multiple WAN NIC, how to choose which one is used by fetch



## jimjxr (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,

I have a FreeBSD 6.2/7.0 box (Actually it's pfSense 1.2), I plan to add multiple WAN connections to the box so for example NIC fxp2 is connected to one ADSL modem, fxp3 is connected to another ADSL modem. Since the connections use dynamic IP, I need to run fetch against an external website to grab the WAN IP, but the problem is I now have two WAN NIC, how do I choose which NIC is used by fetch?

Thanks


----------



## fwaggle (Jun 29, 2010)

If I remember rightly, you can only have one default route. So it'll use whichever interface has the default route on it - I think the real question is how you'd handle multi-homing on DSLs with two different dynamic IPs, which I honestly don't have a good answer for.

If your ISP will support it (and uses PPPoE) you might consider asking them to setup multi-link on PPPoE, then use your two NICs to make one tun(4) interface that's got the bandwidth of both modems on it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

